# Folded Coffin Papercraft



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Found this online:










Link


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A perfect party favor


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Rob, check out this site: http://ravensblight.com/papertoys.html


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Very cool


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I found this site AFTER I handmade 80 coffins for invitations one year. I love their stuff.


----------

